# My First Post



## jstagich97 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've always been BIG J to all my friends since kindergarten. I don't mind being the BIG J, but would like to drop a few pounds and show some of the muscle I've got. I've always been strong, especially my legs, but always carried a lot of weight. I'm currently 37 years old and, 6'3" and about 345 lbs. I eat relatively well and train at least 4-5 days a week (2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off depending). I'd like to know what I can start doing to drop some weight. Nothing crazy, but I was 285 lbs as a freshman in high school and am/was always extremely athletic. Let me know what ya think.
Thanks!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jstagich97* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## lisarox (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to IM! Hang out in the diet/nutrition & training forums; we have lots of good people there to help.


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 29, 2011)

wow big j is no joke im like the exact opposite i had so much trouble putting on weight i was like 140 my freshman year lol anyhow uve came to the right place welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site, hope you like it.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 1superman (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome Big Guy !


----------



## slam104 (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

